# Spinning Beach Ball of Doom



## MyndCraft (Feb 14, 2003)

Sorry had no idea where to post this cause I'm acctually looking for a jpeg or gif(or whatever for that matter) of the good ol Spinning Beach Ball of Doom. The higher the res the better, but even a image of the acutal ball on the screen will work. 
So any ideas where I can find an image or anyone have one? 

I've tried doing some screen captures, but it never grabs the beach ball since its a mouse icon.


----------



## jeb1138 (Feb 16, 2003)

Try SnapzProX -- it has an option to include the mouse cursor in screenshots.  You can download a working (I think) demo at their site:
http://www.ambrosiasw.com/utilities/snapzprox/


----------



## jove (Feb 16, 2003)

Download it from versiontracker.com


----------

